# New CC 2554 delivered Monday & Questions for Other Owners of the 2554



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

New CC 2554 delivered Monday & Questions for Other Owners of the 2554 

---------------- 
I just bought a new 2554 last week.
They delivered it about 2:30 Monday afternoon.

So far I like the tractor itself real well but the thing that is bothering me most about the new 2554 tractor is having to keep changing implements. IE Mower Tiller & front blade.
How hard is that going to be and how long is it going to take??


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

If you bought it, you should know. How about telling us?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

makes perfect sense to me :furious:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't have one and like the others I don't have a clue!! What I can tell you with certainty is how long it takes me to change my Kubota Back hoe to something like my tiller!! TOO DAMN LONG!!! But then I'm a bit picky!!


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *If you bought it, you should know. How about telling us? *


 It would have been nice if the dealer would have let me take me the tractor and attachments home for a month or 2 before I bought it so I could practice switching them and getting familiar with doing it before I bought the outfit; but he wouldn't let me do that.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *It would have been nice if the dealer would have let me take me the tractor and attachments home for a month or 2 before I bought it so I could practice switching them and getting familiar with doing it before I bought the outfit; but he wouldn't let me do that. *


Gee I can't imagine any dealer objecting to that!!   

Surely you jest!! NO?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *It would have been nice if the dealer would have let me take me the tractor and attachments home for a month or 2 before I bought it so I could practice switching them and getting familiar with doing it before I bought the outfit; but he wouldn't let me do that. *


Makes no sense since before you bought this you were looking at new Holland and Deere. Out of the blue you bought a Cub - so how is this a dealer problem? Did you give him any advance notice prior to your purchase? I would ask the dealer for assistance of install if thats your real question. Otherwise get your hands dirty and tell us how you make out -

You appear to have enough tractor experience to figure how long it will take to switch attachments on a garden tractor. Or so i would hope


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

So how is this a dealer problem?

I never said it was. I was just sayin you can't have the experience switching the implements on a tractor you've never owned before you buy it.


>>>>>>>JDFANATIC 

Seemed to imply that I should have had the experience using the tractor and attachments before I bought it. I Was Amazed that anyone would expect that out of anybody.


I've never seen anybody else asking a question get the response, You own it or you're doing it so why don't you tell us?
......>>>


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> [LB59i]
> 
> I've never seen anybody else asking a question get the response, You own it or you're doing it so why don't you tell us?
> ......>>> [/B]


*I guess what you mentioned below had nothing to do with it - thats just too funny LOL* 



> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> It would have been nice if the dealer would have let me take me the tractor and attachments home for a month or 2 before I bought it so I could practice switching them and getting familiar with doing it before I bought the outfit; but he wouldn't let me do that.




*More importantly - when are we seeing pictures? *


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

More___on the 2554__
__ Done a little dark thirty mowing with it tonight.
Sure could use a back up light.
___Anybody know What the cutting height for each setting of the lift is?___
___Don't see anything about that in the manual.__


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Makes no sense since before you bought this you were looking at new Holland and Deere. Out of the blue you bought a Cub *


Joe, that is an improper modifier! You would more properly buy a New Holland "out of the blue".................... a Cub Cadet you would buy out of the yellow & white. :lmao: 

Yeah............ I know................. it was a REALLY corny joke............. but I just couldn't resist! :lmao:   :nerd:


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

On the contrary it made lots of Dollar$ and Cents.

$2425 less for the CC makes a lot of sense to me.


----------

